# Schütz mit Spule 24VDC durch 24VAC ersetzen?



## PeterEF (26 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ein mir bekannter Elektriker behauptet steif und fest, es sei ohne weiteres möglich ein Schütz mit einer Spule für 24VDC durch eines mit einer Spule für 24VAC zu ersetzen. Da ich sowas nie tun würde p), weiß ich nicht sicher, wie die Konsequenzen aussehen. Ich denke, der AC-Antrieb würde bei dauernd Ein nach kurzer Zeit den Wärmetod sterben.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## tschwartz (26 Februar 2006)

Wird eine Spule an Wechselspannung angeschlossen, wird der Strom durch sie duch ihren induktiven und ihren ohmschen Widerstand bestimmt. Wird eben diese Spule an Gleichspannung angeschlossen fehlt  der induktive Widerstand, daß heißt der Strom wird nur durch den ohmschen Wicklungswiderstand begrenzt. Normalerweise wird so eine AC-Spule an Gleichspannung sehr heiß und brennt bald durch.
Also entweder meint dein Elektriker-Freund eine UC (AC und DC)-Spule, oder er irrt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## volker (26 Februar 2006)

sagen wir mal so....
das schütz wird schon anziehen, die spule aber enorm heiss werden, da bei dc der induktive widerstand fehlt für den die ac-spule ausgelegt ist.

ähnlich verhält es sich, wenn man eine 24v dc ventilspule an 230v ac hängt.
kommt bei uns leider immer wieder mal vor, wenn schlosser ein ventil komplett wechseln und nicht auf die spannung des ventils achten.


----------



## MRT (26 Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Gibts bei Gleichstrom keinen induktiven Widerstand, den wirds schon geben oder?

Wie ist dann ein DC Schütz aufgebaut?


----------



## Markus (26 Februar 2006)

nein bei gleichspannung gibt es keinen induktiven widerstand.

der induktive widerstand wird durch die frequenz bestimmt.
je höher die freuqenz ist, je höher ist der induktive widerstand eine spule.

die induktivität wird in henry angegeben.


es gibt schütze und ventilspulen die an 24V DC und an 230V AC betrieben werden können.
der betrieb an 230V ist deshalb möglich weil die 50hz der netzspannung einen zusätzlichen induktiven widderstand in der spule erzeugen.


ein 24v ac schütz das an 24v dc betrieben wird, ist totgeweiht...
weil bei der gleichspannung nur der ohmesche widerstand wirkt.

wenn eine dc spule an ac betrieben wird, vermute ich das diese nicht einmal anziehen würde, weil die wechselspannung eben den zusätzlichen induktiven widerstand erzeugt. nun kann warscheinlich nicht mehr genug strom fliessen um die spule zu erregen...


----------



## Praktikus (26 Februar 2006)

**g* hatte ich gerade*

Die Tage sollte ich eine Steuerung erweiteren und ein 24V-DC Schütz nachrüsten. Der Großhändler hat mir aber leider ein 24 V-AC Schütz mitgegeben. 

Nach 10 Minuten rätseln, warum mein Schütz nicht anzieht, habe ich gesehen, dass das Schütz unpassend war.

==> Wechselstrom-Schütz an Gleichspannung ==> keine Funktion 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Golden Egg (15 Januar 2009)

Hi. Hab mal auch noch ne Frage zu dem Thema. Was passiert wenn man einen DC-Schütz falsch verdrahtet. Also die Masse auf A1 und L+ auf A2?

Rein theoretisch dürfte das dem Schütz doch nicht schaden. Außer ich habe eine Freilaufdiode angeschlossen. Dann gibt es einen Kurzschluss.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2009)

schadet normalerweise nicht - kann aber zur Irritierung eines Instandhalters beitragen.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> schadet normalerweise nicht - kann aber zur Irritierung eines Instandhalters beitragen.


 

Hallo,

VOR ALLEM, WENN NICHT MAL DER PLAN REVIDIERT WIRD!!! 



MfG


----------



## maxmax (16 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
bei AC Schütz ist auch der Kern anders aufgebaut, siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schütz_(Schalter)


----------



## maier21 (16 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
es ist schon möglich AC Spulen mit DC zu betreiben. 
Es muß allerdings etwas Aufwand betrieben werden. 
Ein Schütz mit AC Spule und DC Versorgung zieht auf alle Fälle an. Bei gleicher Spannung fließt jedoch ein sehr viel höherer Strom, da der ohmsche Widerstand einer AC Spule viel geringer ist als bei einer DC Spule. Das führt zu richtig heftigem Kontaktprellen. Bei hüfigem Schalten werden irgendwann die Pole "kaputtgeschalgen".
Wenn das Schütz angezogen hat fehlt der ind. Blindwiderstand und die Schützspule würde innerhalb kurzer Zeit durchbrennen. Daher muß nach dem Einschalten die Spannung abgesenkt werden. Das kann über einen Widerstand in Reihe zur Spule über einen Hilfsschalter geschehen.
Damit das funktioniert benötigt man einen voreilenden Schließer um den Widerstand zuzuschalten und einen nacheilenden Öffner um die Direktversorgung zu trennen.

*Das ist ein riesiger Aufwand. Günstiger ist da allemal ein Schütz mit DC Spulen zu verwenden.*
Vor allem weil sich bei obigem Vorgehen jeder Hersteller Mängelhaftung ablehnen wird.

*@Golden Egg*
Ein Anschluß von L- an A1 und L+ an A2 ist pauschal nicht möglich.
Es gibt z.B. von Siemens Dauermagnetunterstützte Spulen für DC Ansteuerung. Bei diesen Schützen muß richtig gepolt angeschlossen werden.
Bei "normalen" DC Spulen ist das tauschen möglich.
Freilaufdioden müssen dann natürlich auch "gedreht" werden. 

Gruß
Maier21


----------

